# new guy.



## WesternTD (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, been reading this forum for awhile, best make it official. 
I am the technical director of the Cache Valley Center for the Arts in Logan, UT where we average around 50 separate productions (of all kinds) per year. Like many of you I've worked professionally over the years in lotsa areas; stage management, rigging, lighting design, carpentry etc. etc. etc. I received class A certification from Rigstar, and it was actually the recent rigging accident in Ohio that prompted me to revisit this site, just to see what you all had to say. Cheers!


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome to the booth from a fellow Utahn. I am the ME at the Pioneer Theatre Company down in SLC. There are a couple other members who are Utah locals. Since you have been reading the forums, you are probably aware of the joys of the search feature and the vast amount of knowledge contained on the site. Don't hesitate to jump into the discussions with any questions, answers, or advice you may have. Enjoy it here, and if you ever find yourself in SLC, stop in and say hi.


----------



## WesternTD (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks, and nice to "meet" you. I hear your current show is very good, and I hope to see it.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 20, 2008)

WesternTD said:


> Thanks, and nice to "meet" you. I hear your current show is very good, and I hope to see it.



Well, the current show, _The Light in the Piazza_, is very good, however tonight is closing night and I gather by the fact that you responded to my previous post that you are not in the audience. Another show maybe. Our next should be good as well, but it isn't a musical. Other than that, it is good to "meet" you as well.


----------

